# Aas pharmacy



## Jdubb503 (Oct 15, 2019)

Just curious has anyone used aas pharmacy for their test, and pct? 

And if so how was the experience?


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2019)

Do you mean ass pharmacy?


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> Do you mean ass pharmacy?


Yeah, no one saw that coming!:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2019)

snake said:


> Yeah, no one saw that coming!:32 (18):



thats why we refer to him as Chris Rock and me The Rock


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2019)

You look like you been hit in the face with a rock



Gibsonator said:


> thats why we refer to him as Chris Rock and me The Rock


----------



## Jdubb503 (Oct 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> Do you mean ass pharmacy?



lol...no &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Jdubb503 (Oct 15, 2019)

Beligasdirect was the original link
this was the original link that was on Alibaba.com 

The customer service rep I was speaking to about their products gave me a link to a knot her website that is based in the us, but it the same company. She said shipping was faster. 

I can’t post links till I post at least 25 threads. I have only 18.


----------



## Jdubb503 (Oct 15, 2019)

Aaspharmacy.org was the link that a customer service rep said was for us orders fir faster delivery. Was just curious if anyone ever used them before.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

I think you’ll find most guys will tell you not to buy from a web site


----------



## Jdubb503 (Oct 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I think you’ll find most guys will tell you not to buy from a web site



I assume it has to do with anonymity?


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 15, 2019)

No its because most websites sell fake junk. Its called rrrrrrrrrip off stupid people.
!S!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

Jdubb503 said:


> I assume it has to do with anonymity?


Because they’ll rob you?


----------



## Jdubb503 (Oct 16, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Because they’ll rob you?



Yes I guess that is definitely a risk, if you are not dealing with someone you don’t know personally.


----------



## Jdubb503 (Oct 16, 2019)

I’m learning all kinds of new shit from you guys.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2019)

Jdubb503 said:


> I’m learning all kinds of new shit from you guys.


Stick around, the learning never stops


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, soon maybe you'll become an expert ass eater too.


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 3, 2019)

AAS is very good.  Their products ship quickly out of California via USPS.  I've tried the Sustanon 500, Trenbolone A, Deca, and Test E.  They all arrived within 3 days of making the order.


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 3, 2019)

I still have some AAS leftovers.


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmmmm, ok!


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2019)

I believe Snake has been having good results with deer seamen extract from resent kills.maybe he’ll chime in on results on its muscle growth and shoulder repair benefits. In all seriousness most of these sites will rip you off so take your time and do your homework before you pull the trigger on anything. Patients is your best bet my friend!


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 3, 2019)

Unfortunately, there are just a few places that offer legitimate products but AAS is one of them.  The prices are just too high for my liking.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 4, 2019)

I take it it's not safe ordering from a website like that though?


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 4, 2019)

I know of at least five guys that regularly order from their site.  They have 24 hour customer service as well.  Those guys love AAS.


----------



## bradisbad (Nov 4, 2019)

idk man ive used mr raise and 7 weeks in and it seems legit to me


----------

